# flowers and sacks on my plant



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

hey guys i am kind of scare because my plant have hairs and right under some sacks they look like seed but from the sacks there white hairs but the one next to the one with hair there is the other sacks its that sing of a hemafrodite plant cuz i have seen  hemafrodite plant but they dodnt show there sex on the same node they show hails in one node and balls on the other so if some body will help me i will apriciate the help here some pics


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 18, 2007)

i cant really tell by the pics they are to blurry can u take some better ones? but they kinda look like flowers to me but also could be a hermie need better pics dont take them so close so they are blurry just get as close u can i will save it and zoom in on it ok keep ur fingers crossed that they are females lol peace


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

what hermie means?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

and i notice that almost time for my babys to go to sleep i might have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 18, 2007)

that means it can be both that's cool i will wait no biggie have to go take a shower now and tomorrow i have work the rain is finally over yay lol  peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah sticky just told you all about hermies sticky your learning and helping people out just like me lol kindbud jr lol just kiddin man and patas the pic our kinda blurry


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

ok guys here some better ones


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2007)

that looks a little clearer our you sure thier our balls that opened up? if theirs signs of both male and female thats a hermie man and it probly already seeded you grow i would get it out of their


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

here the ball and what was in the ball


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 18, 2007)

are they in clusters the sacks and are there spots that are flowering cause if its a hermie i would keep it put it in another room i had one of those and the cola bud was huge and got me blasted but if its all male than kill it does the balls look like this one im gonna have to kill this sucker


----------



## 3patas (Apr 18, 2007)

hey  I alredy give it to my neighbor tomorrow i have to check my clones to get rid of it did you see the balls on the pics  i was thinking of keeping it but i dont have room for it it was one of the best plants but i still have 4 more and they are looking good too a the plant look very very good it a shame it a hermie well by the way how many time did you top your babys they look bushy


----------

